# RMC, AIMC & FJMC



## Samiya (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I want certain pieces of information about medical colleges of Punjab particularly about AIMC, RMC & FJMC. I'll prefer information from people currently studying at these institutions.
Specifically, my questions are:
1. How is medical education in general? How much is the course load? For how many hours one has to study?
2. How are the hostels? How many people occupy a dorm in the first year? What furniture is available in dorms? Do the hostels have adequate mess and laundry facilities? How? Can students prepare food for themselves somewhere? Are internet connections available there? Please give me as much details as possible. (In fact, I'm at a LUMS hostel that has a double occupancy room with necessary furniture and absolutely free LAN connection. Moreover we have gotten a proper kitchen, laundry and air conditioned common room at each floor. So, I want to prepare myself mentally for a poorer residence once I leave LUMS.)
3. Does the course require you to do research? How much?
4. To what extent are extra-curricular activities permitted? Can students make and join clubs and societies? Are there any facilities provided by administration?
5. 3. I'm dreading anatomy. I don't want to tear apart human dead bodies. Please help me overcome this fear.
Thanking you in advance,
Samiya


----------



## Samiya (Oct 10, 2009)

Please reply to my post. I'm anxiously waiting.


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll try to answer as many as I can. I'm going to give advice based on my siblings education who are now doctors.

The medical course is long and lengthy. In Pakistan they try to squash everything into 5 years so that you can become a doc earlier. These 5 years are going to be very tough in terms of covering syllabus and learning and learning.

If you get into a govt college you'll realize that you'll have to study everything yourself at home. It will just be you and your books. You may sometimes even feel that going to class is a waste of time but in the end you'll have to due to attendance issues. not going to class thing usually happens by 2nd -3rd yr.

In K.e the hostels for girls are terrible. They have a huge room and there are usually 10 -15 girls in that room. Unbelievable i know but since k.e is co- ed they dont focus on hostels for girls.

Aimc and F.j on the other hand are better at accommodation for girls. However expect at least 4 gurls per room at a gov college. No wireless LAN and no cleanliness...  There will be no furniture in the govt dorms, if your lucky maybe a table. You'll have to even bring your own mattress.

About research the more you do that the better it is for you in the end. I wont be able to comment on the research part as yet.

Clubs and facilities are a major part of a college and yes govt colleges do have clubs that have every sport and extra curricular activity in it. You'll be able to join debates, dramatics, sports, college basketball teams etc. This is for govt and in private there may be more. Somewhere in the year they have an inter college match where all the colleges compete against each other. Its for both boys and girls.

About your last question, Cutting up dead bodies may seem gross to you at first and you may have doubts about your future but don't let it overcome you. You'll get used to the dead bodies as it will only make you learn whats beneath the skin. Everyone has to cut up bodies and that's probably one of the worst things about med school but once you've gone past that stage its not a big deal. It's all about getting used to it. You'll have people around you and you'll have demonstrators to guide you. You will not be alone in this.

Hope that helps! Good luck


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I can only speak for RMC, but I'm sure it speaks similar for AIMC. And for FJMC, people I know who have gone there have said its pretty rough compared to RMC/AIMC

1. The education is pretty dry. Course load for the first 2 years are pretty intense, so motivation is key to getting through it, and just holding on. I would say average of 2 hours daily studying. Some days you will study for 8 hours a day, and some days you won't bother to study at all.

2. Hostels are pretty disgusting. Girls hostels are usually "cleaner" than the guys hostel. It depends on the year you are in, sometimes there can be 3 to a room, sometimes 1. Its your luck and depends on seniority etc. Usually a simple desk is there if your lucky. Otherwise just a closet is provided and a heater. So most furniture is your own problem. I've never heard anyone have complaints about their laundry except some being stolen, there is always someone available to do your laundry for a monthly fee. You would be well advised to get your nicer/more expensive stuff done professionally/dry cleaned elsewhere.

If you have a balcony or some place, you could certainly prepare your own food if you had the time and went through that headache, otherwise not convenient. You could have your own mini fridge to keep stuff possibly. Internet connections somehow are available. Or you can get your own wireless connections as most students do these days.

I would NOT even compare LUMS to any hostel of a Govt. Medical College. If LUMS facilities are a 10, I would say the govt med college hostels are a "1" AT BEST. If you want, imagine a jail cell. Dirty walls, simple floors, old steel closet doors, shared bathrooms. You will be in for a surprise if you decide to compare it to LUMS.

I'm not a hostelite but have visited many and can speak from that.

3. There is hardly a requirement of research but it will only benefit you if you decide to do that on your own in later years.

4. Extra curricular activities are rare, sports once a year mostly. There are set clubs/societies, ie college magazine, debating society, etc. But these are all pretty superficial and done mostly for students political/social reasons.

5. The dead bodies are not a big deal, everyone gets over them. The people most disturbed by them are the ones who are getting hands on in a few weeks. Its mostly up to you if you want to be the one doing the work, otherwise do to lack of many bodies, they are usually divided into groups and there is always some nerd who insists on doing it him/herself. But you would benefit a lot from participating in this experience.


----------



## Samiya (Oct 10, 2009)

Which of the three colleges is the best in terms of academics?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Fatima Jinnah is its own university, mostly based on "old style" similar to KEMC I believe, dont think they base much on MCQs, maybe they have started now, not sure. 

RMC and AIMC are both affiliated with UHS. "Fatima Jinnah" and "KEMC" are legally supposed to be affiliated with UHS but made some excuse that they were not ready for the transition yet, but in the near future maybe.

You can compare results of exams on UHS website and see which colleges do best... RMC and AIMC are usually on top, sometimes one outdoing the other, but basically pretty similar, would just come down to whether you want to go to school in Lahore or in Rawalpindi. I would say academically they are the most similar in the country. FJ... might find it kind of strict, and old fashioned


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

maik7upurz said:


> Fatima Jinnah is its own university, mostly based on "old style" similar to KEMC I believe, dont think they base much on MCQs, maybe they have started now, not sure.
> 
> RMC and AIMC are both affiliated with UHS. "Fatima Jinnah" and "KEMC" are legally supposed to be affiliated with UHS but made some excuse that they were not ready for the transition yet, but in the near future maybe.
> 
> You can compare results of exams on UHS website and see which colleges do best... RMC and AIMC are usually on top, sometimes one outdoing the other, but basically pretty similar, would just come down to whether you want to go to school in Lahore or in Rawalpindi. I would say academically they are the most similar in the country. FJ... might find it kind of strict, and old fashioned


King edward medical "UNIVERSITY" did not make any excuses to not become a part of uhs. KEMU is a university of its own and uhs wanted to take its university title away. KEMU did not give in to uhs demands and is continuing to have its own examination system which does include multiple choice questions. Please get your facts straight and do not post personal assumptions about an institute.


----------



## Samiya (Oct 10, 2009)

KEMU is a university but govt of Punjab plans to reduce its status back to a college due to the financial reasons. No body knows whether they will actually do it or not.
FJMC is the only govt college affiliated with the University of Punjab like all of them were before UHS.
As far as the pattern of exams is concerned, UHS has made it pretty clear and the model exams are on web as well. FJ has no website. PU offers no model exams. So its better to ask about the stuff from the people who are studying there.
*FJites! Reply.*


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

whatever The Type of Hostel is? ..A Medical Student is Supposed to Study Well , .. Yeap! New Commers may get Problems Because First time , they are Away from their Home, ALONE, ... All things have to be Managed by Themselves, But I think ,If a Medical student knows how to manage all these things ..He can cope with them all .. actually, I want to say that, U cant Finda Glorious and Neat and clean and Satisfactory Environment as your Home ..
You Have to Compromise , If you want to get something High ...
So, Compromising a Hostel is not a Big Deal, U Have Grounds and Study Rooms , Balconies and Hidden Areas to study ..Hehehe ..where you can creep with your books..you can use your room only for sleeping if you want ..
Thats It ..


----------

